# Feedback for my first slave PC build (EastWest, VE Pro)



## Near Decision (May 1, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm at an exciting point right now where I have the budget to take the plunge and build my first slave PC to improve my workflow. I'm confident that my choices of parts work well enough with each other, but I did have a couple general questions that I would appreciate advice on from you more experienced folks.

For a bit of context on my goals, I would like to be able to use the rig for the following:

Running multiple large VE Pro templates with all sections of the orchestra and synths, drums, etc. ready to go. All effects like reverb are on the master.

Running *EastWest Play* libraries almost exclusively, notably Hollywood Orchestra _*Gold*_, and using at least the LT-12 Legato patches in Hollywood Strings.

Ideally achieving a buffer of *256 samples* (+1 buffer {128 smp} for VE Pro)

My major questions are ...

Are the specs realistic, or overkill for achieving what I'd like to?
Are there any potential problem areas here for realtime performance/latency? I would love to hear about experiences with brands/choices of parts in setups of similar specifications to what I'd propose, if there are any.

_*My proposed build:*_

*Motherboard:*
*Asrock* Z97 Pro4
(uses an Intel I218-V LAN chipset)

*CPU:*
Intel *Core i5* 4690K, 3.5 GHz

*RAM:*
*32GB* of Corsiar Dominator Platinum
(4x 8GB modules)

*Graphics Card:*
EVGA *GeForce 210* P3-1313-KR *1GB* Video Card

*Power Supply:*
Corsair CX430 *430W* 80+ BRONZE

 *Drives:*
SAMSUNG 850 EVO *120GB* SSD (for Windows, VE Pro)
SAMSUNG 850 PRO *256GB* SSD (for EW Hollywood Orchestra Gold)
SAMSUNG 850 EVO *500GB* SSD (for all other libraries)


*Operating System:*
*Windows 7* Pro 64-bit

Thanks in advance for your feedback!

- Justin


----------



## trumpoz (May 1, 2016)

My only thought is why an i5? Yes it has 4 physical cores but lack's hyper-threading wich deprives you of an additional 4 logical cores. I've got a similar build with an i7 4970 that I abuse with the powerful system patches in HS Gold and loads of other stuff. My master computer is now the choke point, so I'm going to upgrade that one to something similar.


----------



## passsacaglia (May 1, 2016)

Checked this thread on page 2 ?

Really informative stuff about PC build and ideas about i7 pick etc.

Maybe you will get some inspiration from that  I read in another thread that the i7 5820k had 6 cores and 6700 only 4 and that the older one has been performing a little better in some cases? 

I'm no expert so a PRO will defenitely fill in here  

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/help-me-build-my-first-customer-daw.51381/


----------

